# FMDC MERIT LIST 2013-2014



## ajamil (Sep 30, 2013)

ANYONE CAN TELL ME THAT WHEN THE *MERIT LIST OF FMDC *WILL BE DISPLAYED.....?????????

almost a month passed since test....but no news for merittt.......


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

different comments about merit list of fmdc :?Ajamil.Some say that nts officers said that it will be displayed before friday but others say:it will be displayed before monday:?.So keep checking the NTS website i hope it will be out soon.


----------

